# Need A Realtor?



## texacajun

My wife can possibly help you buy/sell/rent. Let her know if she can help with your real estate needs.









Monica Villarreal - Real Estate Agent and REALTOR - HAR.com


Monica Villarreal with eXp Realty, LLC is a real estate professional in League City, TX. View Monica Villarreal, listings and more




www.har.com





Thanks.


----------



## PortAltoFisher

Does she have LinkedIn? I could not find her in a search, my page is linkedin.com/in/tyler-sample

My email is [email protected] / Cell is (361) 781-4495

I am a Broker with Goosehead Insurance in San Antonio, Texas and I am looking to connect with realtors in the Houston metroplex area. If she would be interested in adding a Goosehead agent to her insurance referral list please give her my info. Thank you!


----------



## tomsonjohn645

Message my elder sister 
She is a realtor 
[email protected]

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

